# Estado do Mar



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2006 às 16:34)

Este topico criado é para divulgaçao do estado do mar e suas anomalias...

Anomalia: O levante Vai durar mais de uma semana o que nao e normal!!!

O levante acontece na costa sul com duraçao de 72h e uma vez ou duas por mes...

Agosto: 2 vezes levante, uma delas acompanhado pelas mares vivas de agosto(normalissimo).
Esta-se a rigistar um levante que pela previsao do Swell sudenho ira durar mais de uma semana o que ira trazer temperaturas altas...Algarve merecia Alerta amarelo para o estado do mar!!!

O Levante ja dura á 3 dias sendo hoje o primeiro dia de ondulaçao com cerca de um metro nos sets que tende a aumentar para a tarde onde a previsao é de 1,5m!!

Vou seguir a situaçao atentamente porque a agua esta em pleno aquecimento e tambem, ja verifiquei a morte de alguns peixes de agua tepida!!! ex:Tainha!!!

O vento continua de este(fraco) e a corrente de sueste!!

se um levante dura mais de 4 dias pode-se considerar uma situaçao anormal!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Set 2006 às 10:18)

V.R.S.A.
---o Levante vai continuar mais 120h no minimo, tempo esse, que ira fazer com que as temperaturas se mantenham elevadas.

Previsão: 1,5m a 2m

Real: 0,5m com sets de 1M (tende em aumentar para a Tarde)

Temp. Prevista: 23Cº

Temp. Real: 24,6Cº

(Nem um alerta para o estado do mar mereceu!!! Os pescadores estao a passar as passas do algarve)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2006 às 09:53)

Um alerta ao sueste (levante)

Estranhamente, ja passados uma semana, o levante continua!!!

As temperaturas quentes e o mar agitado com uma ondulaçao media de 1metro iram continuar, ate mesmo poderam subir para os proximos dias!!!

O levante tem a duraçao de 3 a 5 dias, sendo este sueste de 2 semanas previsiveis onde o mar ira ter uma altura de 3 metros arrebentado entre 1m a 2, em Sagres, V.R.S.A, Faro, e Ilha de Tavira!!

Se continuar assim a situaçao é anormal...e tambem de preocupação!!


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 10:21)

]ToRnAdO[;8753 disse:
			
		

> Um alerta ao sueste (levante)
> 
> Estranhamente, ja passados uma semana, o levante continua!!!
> 
> ...



Continua Sueste???


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2006 às 10:31)

Sim alex, o sueste ira ganhar força a partir desta tarde mais uma vez, e nas previsoes ira durar mais uma semana, mas há uma coisa interessante na previsao das 120h: O sueste ganha força outra vez...o que podera durar mais 3 dias...portanto as temperaturas quentes iram continuar!!!

É uma situaçao estremamente anormal!!


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 10:34)

]ToRnAdO[;8760 disse:
			
		

> Sim alex, o sueste ira ganhar força a partir desta tarde mais uma vez, e nas previsoes ira durar mais uma semana, mas há uma coisa interessante na previsao das 120h: O sueste ganha força outra vez...o que podera durar mais 3 dias...portanto as temperaturas quentes iram continuar!!!
> 
> É uma situaçao estremamente anormal!!



Os pescadores já se andam a mandar ao ar nao???


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2006 às 10:41)

dj_alex disse:


> Os pescadores já se andam a mandar ao ar nao???



O problema dos pescadores passa pela forte ondulaçao que o sueste traz!!
O sueste é sinonimo de aguas calidas ou seja, mais peixes!! o nivel de palcton aumenta e pescaria é melhor, mas devido á ondulaçao a missao é dificultada e pode haver situaçoes de apuros!!

O tempo quente vai continuar mais uma semana e meia, nas minhas previsoes para todo o pais e Madeira!!!

Temp. da agua: 25,6Cº as 09:30

Ondulação: 0,5m nos Sets

Bom para o Surf!!!


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 10:52)

]ToRnAdO[;8762 disse:
			
		

> O problema dos pescadores passa pela forte ondulaçao que o sueste traz!!
> O sueste é sinonimo de aguas calidas ou seja, mais peixes!! o nivel de palcton aumenta e pescaria é melhor, mas devido á ondulaçao a missao é dificultada e pode haver situaçoes de apuros!!
> 
> O tempo quente vai continuar mais uma semana e meia, nas minhas previsoes para todo o pais e Madeira!!!
> ...



Ainda por cima a pesca tradicional, em que os barcos são pequenos...
Eu conheço o problema do sueste tras para os pescadores...Raramente são os que se atrevem a sair com sueste...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2006 às 11:04)

O sueste irá continuar...

Ondulação Prevista: 1,5 a 2m 

Temp. Agua Prevista: 24Cº para todo o Algarve

Previsão para VRSA: 26Cº

Ond Real: 0,5 com Sets 1M a aumentar...

Swell de sueste acaba daqui a 2 dias dando lugar ao Noroeste na costa ocidental!!!

A instabilidade no sul continuara!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Set 2006 às 10:41)

Levante:

Hoje será o ultimo dia de ondulaçao forte vinda de sueste mas contudo o sueste irá continuar ate sabado perdendo gradualmente a força devido á entrada de um swell de noroeste na costa ocidental!!

Ond.Prevista (IM): 1m a 1,5m

Ond. Real: 0,5m com sets de 1m

Temp: 23Cº


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Set 2006 às 10:27)

Sueste - 8 Set 2006

O sueste irá continuar pelo menos mais uma semana..embora com pouca força dando uma ondulaçao em media de 1m.

As temperaturas da agua vao continuar altas a rondar os 26 para V.R.S.A. , os 24 para Faro e os 21 para Sagres.

Este sueste irá influenciar o tempo durante esta semana, a instabilidade ira continuar!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Set 2006 às 10:51)

]ToRnAdO[;9130 disse:
			
		

> Sueste - 8 Set 2006
> 
> O sueste irá continuar pelo menos mais uma semana..embora com pouca força dando uma ondulaçao em media de 1m.
> 
> ...



Está bom pra ir a banhos


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 11:25)

Não se esqueçam que de hoje para amanhã será a maior maré-cheia do ano e a maior desde à 19 anos, no UK onde se vai fazer sentir mais esperam uma anomalia superior a 4/5m do normal,
Quem vive perto da Costa poderá ajudar a constatar este facto, atenção não são ondas grandes mas sim o nível do mar


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Set 2006 às 11:34)

Seringador disse:


> Não se esqueçam que de hoje para amanhã será a maior maré-cheia do ano e a maior desde à 19 anos, no UK onde se vai fazer sentir mais esperam uma anomalia superior a 4/5m do normal,
> Quem vive perto da Costa poderá ajudar a constatar este facto, atenção não são ondas grandes mas sim o nível do mar



Exactamente, é o dia em que a lua atinge a menor distância à Terra (Perigeu)
(56 Raios terrestres), daí a maior influência nas marés.


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Set 2006 às 11:40)

De facto, este fenómeno não tem nada a ver com ondas gigantes, mas na realidade, quando existe situações de tempestade, tsunamis, etc, em simultaneo com esta fase de uma maré-alta mais alta que o normal, os impactos podem ser muito mais devastadores...

Salvo errro, no dia 1 de novembro de 1755, o tsunami que inundou lisboa, contou com a ajuda de uma situação semelhante à de hoje, em que estavamos perante uma maré-alta mais alta que o normal!


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 12:01)

Seringador disse:


> Não se esqueçam que de hoje para amanhã será a maior maré-cheia do ano e a maior desde à 19 anos, no UK onde se vai fazer sentir mais esperam uma anomalia superior a 4/5m do normal,
> Quem vive perto da Costa poderá ajudar a constatar este facto, atenção não são ondas grandes mas sim o nível do mar



As marás vazias tem sido baixas também...

Não sabia dessa anomalia tao grande...


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 13:23)

dj_alex disse:


> As marás vazias tem sido baixas também...
> 
> Não sabia dessa anomalia tao grande...



Sim é onde existem as maiores Oscilações como podem verificar:
Portos Principais:
http://www.hidrografico.pt/wwwbd/Mares/MaresPortosPrincipais.asp
Portos Secundários:
http://www.hidrografico.pt/wwwbd/Mares/MaresPortosSecundarios.asp


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Set 2006 às 17:28)

dj_alex disse:


> As marás vazias tem sido baixas também...
> 
> Não sabia dessa anomalia tao grande...




Poix bem...nota-se nestas mares vivas uma grande anomalia!! uma barra que tem 50 metros ficou hoje destapada pelo mar...nada de estraordinario...Mas o preocupante é a mare ficar mais 8 a 10 metros de distancia dessa barra!!

Atençao á celula vinda de sul que podera trazer muitas surpresas para hoje...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Out 2006 às 17:23)

MARES VIVAS

Temp para do dia 07/10

VRSA: 22Cº

FARO: 21Cº

SAGRES: 20Cº

Ondulaçao: Sueste com 1m a 2m


Levante


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2006 às 15:38)

Costa Sul,

Apesar do Sueste ter perdido força á passagem desta borrisca, ele ira intensificar-se de uma maneira brutal daqui a 90h tendo ondas de 2m a 2,5m com a agua a rondar os 21Cº, o que devera dar um ALERTA AMARELO para quem faça vida do mar!!

Bom tambem sera para a pratica de Surf e Bodyboard!!

O tempo devera aquecer um pouco devido ao Sueste!

Por agora, Ondulaçao de Sul com 0,5m a 1m nos sets e agua a rondar os 21Cº


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2006 às 09:58)

ALERTA AMARELO

Dou o meu Alerta de mar revolto a partir das 00h de hoje ate as 00h de amanha na costa sul!!

Temp: 23Cº em VRSA

21C em Faro

20C em Sagres

Ondulaçao de sueste com 2m a 2,5m


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 11:50)

Vamos a ver que altura atinge amanhã, 2 a 2,5 m é normal ara aqui  
espero uma ondulação entre os 3 e 4 metros


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 11:39)

Seringador disse:


> Vamos a ver que altura atinge amanhã, 2 a 2,5 m é normal ara aqui
> espero uma ondulação entre os 3 e 4 metros



Alerta Laranja

Ondas de SW de 3,5 a 4m a partir desta tarde devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo.


----------

